# Another Classic (and Rocky)!



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Title and picture say it all really, here's the setup - have decided a grinder upgrade is the most pressing purchase these days so all being well the Rocky will be up for sale shortly!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

This is what I started with before things escalated...

You could keep the Rocky for brewed coffee as it does a handsome job.

I've been reluctant to move mine on haha...


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Haha, I've already tried that logic with Miss Brewster - she agreed the used Major was a sensible buy as it only cost slightly more than I paid for the new Rocky last year.

I suspect the Rocky will have to go to (particularly if I want to upgrade from the Classic any time soon)...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Brewster said:


> Haha, I've already tried that logic with *Miss Brewster - she agreed the used Major was a sensible buy* as it only cost slightly more than I paid for the new Rocky last year.
> 
> I suspect the Rocky will have to go to (particularly if I want to upgrade from the Classic any time soon)...


That's a keeper!!!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Neat and tidy corner with all the right bits and pieces:good:


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

It's those bits and pieces, none of which I thought I would need 6 months ago, which have started the steady enlargement of coffee corner...


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Well positioned light as well! (maybe a touch too close to the wall? Looks good in the photo, though...)


----------



## Zimmerman (Mar 19, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> This is what I started with before things escalated...
> 
> You could keep the Rocky for brewed coffee as it does a handsome job.
> 
> I've been reluctant to move mine on haha...


I've upgraded recently and done exactly the same. For what I would have got for the Rocky, I decided it was worth more to me as a second grinder for brewed coffee.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to need a bigger corner*.










*or remove the hopper.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Niiiice! That mahoosive hopper will have to go but awesome upgrade.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Found some time to reorganise the corner, give the Classic a solid clean, and some more minor upgrades (IMS shower screen, new gasket) - I didn't think it was that filthy until I saw the change afterwards!



















And the new corner...










Time to make some coffee!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Looking good and very neat and tidy:good: ( is it always that clean







)


----------

